# Toms 60p planted #1.2



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

As some may know based on my previous journal, I decided to do a complete tear down and redo of my 60p. This will be a dedicated journal to just this tank. I decided to do a scape with local sand and rock from a nearby beach. Some plants will change in the near future I suspect. Heres what Ive done in the past week.

Specs:

Tank - ADA 60p (17g)
Light - (Old light) Coralife 2x24w t5ho modified to have hangers. It's mounted about 10" above water line. (/Old light)
Light now - Current Satellite Plus PRO.
Cabinet - diy ada style
Filter - Eheim 2215
Co2 - 10lb tank, Milwaukee regulator, diy inline reactor
Heater - Hydor inline


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks nice. Intentionally or not it looks like you used the golden ratio when laying out your hardscape (which always makes for an aesthetically pleasing effect). What will you be stocking it with? I spy a lone neon and possibly an otto/pleco in the last picture.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, Right now there are 2 ottos, a few amanos and the lonely neon. I'm hoping the filter keeps the tank from cycling To harshly. I would have preferred to not introduce the livestock yet. The neon will be going. I'll add some more amanos when alge starts to develope. I would like to do a small group of endler live bearers. Not 100% sure yet. Anubias nana will stay, stems may change.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice layout. Well done.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

What's your filtration?

And is it due to the lighting or is your gravel less brown and more gray than what I'm used to seeing? I quite like it.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

The various beaches around here have slightly different gravels / sands. This is a lighter coloured type than some. It raises the kh a bit but it's almost 0 from the tap. It tested at 7dh before water change today.

Added specs above.

Thanks crazy72.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Early JAN 2015
I have had good growth happening along with some major algae issues.
Algae events: GDA outbreak, brown algae bloom and a little black brush. 
The green dust algae bloom happened right after the introduction of some Java Fern, Possibly related. I suspect its going to give me a fight and i will have to let it runs its course before eliminating it. The brown Diatom outbreak I suspect was just new tank syndrome as after dealing with it, it has has gone away. The black brush I suspect was because of fluctuation co2. I started using a drop checker again, until I have the co2 to where I trust the system. I discovered my co2 levels were very low. Im running around 2 bps now. 
The big change has been lighting. Ive been doing lots of research on various lighting set ups as I'm ready to plunge into LED. I purchased a Current Satellite Plus PRO fixture from J&Ls boxing day sale. It was intended for my other 60P setup that I have been slowing gearing up for but couldn't resist putting it on this tank. I am happy to be back to a strip light in regards to no longer drowning the room in light from a hanging fixture.


Pictures to come tomorrowish.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

After trimming, rearranging of plants, removal of one fist sized Anubias and the new lighting:

LED output is turned down around 60%. I will leave it here for some time and see how the low light plants do. Advertised PAR on full output is 100+ micromols @ 12". 
Is a 60% output adjustment 60 micromols @ 12"??? I have no idea....

Also added some neons.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

It looks good aged a bit - but I will be honest, I found the layout more pleasing to the eye when the tall plant (crypt maybe?) was behind the rocks, but I understand why you moved it; it's doing a great job of obscuring the equipment. I'd probably put it in the new place too.

I actually tore down and re-scaped by 75 recently. I drew a lot of inspiration from your tank, crazy72's tank, and Spit1A's tank. I think I'll start a journal of my own. I've purchased a co2 system at J&L's boxing day sale - it's supposed to be ready for pick-up today. So maybe I'll do it. I could certainly use some tips... Never had pressurized CO2 before.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Daryl, you're right about the Crypt. I'm not totally satisfied with the plant arrangement overall. I'll move the Java fern from the front right and keep that corner open and move the crypt. Trying to picture it with everything grown in is a challenge. The planting arrangement will definitly change a few times as things start to grow as well.

You'll have fun with the co2 system. You will need to get it filled. I believe the closest place to J&L is kms tools but I could be wrong. Ill be happy to offer any tips I can.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cool thanks. I actually live really close to Acme Fire Supplies and Burnaby Welding Supplies; both places will fill CO2 as you wait, but I'll google the tool place and see what they charge.
What type of crypt is that by the way - I like the look of it. How tall will it get?


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll check those places out. Kms Tools only get 7lbs in my 10lb tanks due to their filling setup. they only charge for 7lbs but still... 

The plant is cryptocoryne wendtii brown. Ive had this plant max out around 12-13". Max height for this tank.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Despite short term testing on the affect the beach gravel had on the water, long term results show it to be a problem. PH, GH, KH all ended up higher than I wanted. SO..... Amazonia it is...

Added Java Fern x2. Removed all the larger Anubias, leaving only "Petite".
No3 is super high (40-50ppm) without any dosing. Possibly due to recycled Amazonia. The soil is from my last setup. I rinsed the soil, baked it until completely dry at 350deg.
Po4, Im dosing 1ppm daily. After one week, its settles at around 1.6-2ppm. I suspect the Anubias is consuming all that.
Micro dosing .2 Fe daily. Still am not getting any readings after a week. I will continue at this level.
Im adding Equilibrium at water changes and maintaining 5-6dGH.
Co2 @ 2 bps. It comes on 3.5 hours before lights and off 2 hours before the end of the period.
Lights are set at 70% output. 9 hr period.

So far I had a little BBA, mainly when I adjusted co2. Its going away now. GDA continues to be a problem. Its less now that I'm not dosing any no3. Theres some good discussions between Tom Barr any Hoppy on Planted Tank regarding this. Still lots to learn regarding it.
We will see when No3 leans out, where things end up.

Im going rescape again and add more plants as I have some excess from my other tank.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the new scape! What's the Amazonia like texture wise? It looks nice, but is it something that would hold up with larger cichlids that like to dig/sift the substrate? I think I have seen it in ever finer granules than what you have... maybe?


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Daryl. The scape is ever changing. We will see where it ends up. Amazonia breaks down. Imagine small clumps of soil you can crush with your fingers easily. There is a powder type as well. I have no experience with cichlids but imagine if they are always are digging it up it may break down quickly. Better check with someone who has experience with them though.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Update,

Removed largest stone and added a smaller one with more character in its place.
Relocated the Java to the front left (for now).
planted some glosso to have bush in the front right.
Planted Didiplis Diandra in the back right.
Relocated the Anubias to the centre.
Removed the mystery plant that was up front before. It would not grow at all, nor die. Not sure what it was or if it was even aquatic.

Added 15 Amano shrimp
Added 4 more Ottos

No3 slowed down and am now dosing daily
Still waiting out GDA but have managed to kill it above the water line when doing a water change.I sprayed the glass with H202 which killed it without disturbing the live spores and causing it to spread again (I hope).



The other tank is up and running. I will have a different journal for it.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Any update on this tank? I'm really curious about how you dealt with your GDA and also how you are finding the Current USA Satellite Freshwater Pro.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, updates...well I've shutdown this tank and stuck to just the other one. I'll post and update for it. As far as the light goes, couldn't ask for anything else. On my other tank I have it dialed back to 60% output and still have very steady growth. The ramp timer is perfect.

This setup is now for sa!e, man I buy and sell tanks to much.........


----------

